# Offical change in tipping on uber dot com



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

uber now has new policy on tipping! Official on Uber.com Help.
There should be no reason a driver should not be able to put up signs, send texts, pass this info to passengers, or put tip jars in cars. This official stance will protect you from Uber firing you for doing these things. A good pro-bono lawyer would sweep the floor with them. So what should all drivers do now that policy is clear?

https://help.uber.com/h/d1a581ed-a0fb-4bf6-899b-020e26fb613d
*Tip solicitations*
As independent contractors, drivers may request tips at their discretion.

Drivers care about rider ratings and do their best to create an ideal trip experience. While Uber does not require riders to offer drivers a cash tip, you are welcome to do so. Should you choose to tip, your driver is welcome to accept or decline.

Please note that the trip fare charged to your payment account does not include a gratuity.

Where available, uberTAXI is an exception. uberTAXI connects riders with licensed yellow cabs and includes the option to set the gratuity percentage added to your trip fare.

*AND*

https://help.uber.com/h/8459a496-5ed2-4f9d-b15c-d8afd9ccf34f
*Can I tip my driver with the app?*
The Uber app does not include a tip when billing you for a trip fare.

In most cities, Uber is a cashless experience. Tipping is voluntary. Tips are not included in the fare, nor are they expected or required.

As a rider, you are not obligated to offer your driver a gratuity in cash. If you decide you would like to tip, your driver is welcome to accept.

Where available as a vehicle option, uberTAXI is an exception. uberTAXI connects riders with licensed yellow cabs, and includes the option to set a gratuity percentage added to your trip fare.

*AND
*
https://help.uber.com/h/f7385bf5-1748-4fd0-a57f-3d9b62facc45
*Can the Uber app tip my driver?
The Uber app does not include a tip when billing you for a trip fare.

In most cities, Uber is a cashless experience. Tipping is voluntary. As a rider, you are not obligated to offer your driver a gratuity in cash.

If you decide you would like to tip, your driver is welcome to accept.

Where available as a vehicle option, uberTAXI is an exception. uberTAXI connects riders with licensed yellow cabs, and includes the option to set a gratuity percentage added to your trip fare.

*


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

What if we send a text to each passenger that says:
"Uber policy on tipping is entirely discretionary, same as you would a cab driver.
All tips must be in cash as uber app does not have a way to add tip.
Your driver appreciates any and all gratuity for the service they provide.
http://money.us/1YQbySW

not only that, but a sign in car and tip jar.

Jar reads "thankyou!" with seed money in it.

sign reads same as text you send before picking up passenger.
"Uber policy on tipping is entirely discretionary, same as you would a cab driver.
All tips must be in cash as uber app does not have a way to add tip.
Your driver appreciates any and all gratuity for the service they provide.
http://money.us/1YQbySW
https://help.uber.com/h/d1a581ed-a0fb-4bf6-899b-020e26fb613d"


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

I think it is really interesting, we should all be asking for tips. Watch this video.
http://money.us/1YQbySW


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Any Uber driver without a TIP cup or Tip jar is leaving money on the table. about 20% a day. so you make $75 or you make $90 with tips. each day. Put a tip jar. explain tipping to passengers. Most still think it is included in ride. It is not.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Yep, same old Uber.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

GILD said:


> Tipping is voluntary. Tips are not included in the fare, nor are they expected or required.


This pisses me off so much... not expected, that is just aso misleading as them saying the tip is included.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

As independent contractors, drivers may request tips at their discretion. Right from UBER. So maybe we should all request prior to pickup $10 tips? cant hurt our ratings because you cant rate if ride is canceled. Uber just need to put tipping in app and quit with the BS. Or raise rates to double.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Gonna start asking for tips before starting the trip. If they balk out, cancel. Especially for the rides that take you to boonies.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

If you are going to 'hard sell' your pax with a tip-txt , may as well make it pro:









(Change 'Mike' to Pax name)


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Gonna start asking for tips before starting the trip. If they balk out, cancel. Especially for the rides that take you to boonies.


Just send them a text before pick up That please remember that tip is not included in your fare etc


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

Something like this : Your uber driver Rat is here .Please remember that tip is not included in your fare ...


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> If you are going to 'hard sell' your pax with a tip-txt , may as well make it pro:
> 
> View attachment 52691
> 
> (Change 'Mike' to Pax name)


This is on the top 10 list for things to do that make your rider the most uncomfortable.


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

Ubernic said:


> This is on the top 10 list for things to do that make your rider the most uncomfortable.


And how about driving with the stranger ? Riders don't care about us Drivers than why would I care about their comfort???


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> This is on the top 10 list for things to do that make your rider the most uncomfortable.


I don't do the tip-txt thing.

I do the 'soft sell' tip cup in the console. Never had a Pax act offended from it. Have seen a tip increase.

I think if you did the 'hard sell' tip text, you would get more tips, but you would have some awkward unpleasant rides, and your ratings would plummet.

Interested in seeing more of that Top 10 list


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> I don't do the tip-txt thing.
> 
> I do the 'soft sell' tip cup in the console. Never had a Pax act offended from it. Have seen a tip increase.
> 
> ...


What do you think about text reminder that tip is not included?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> I don't do the tip-txt thing.
> I do the 'soft sell' tip cup in the console. Never had a Pax act offended from it. Have seen a tip increase.


Did you notice any rating drop since you had the tip jar?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> If you are going to 'hard sell' your pax with a tip-txt , may as well make it pro:
> 
> View attachment 52691
> 
> (Change 'Mike' to Pax name)


Don't ever, ever go into sales. Wow.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Uber is only to blame themselves for this. I don't think it's the best idea to have a tip sign or solicit tips, but there's no need for uber to say "there's no need to tip". 

If uber just raised the rates to what they were originally we wouldn't be having this discussion.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Did you notice any rating drop since you had the tip jar?


No.


MikesUber said:


> Don't ever, ever go into sales. Wow.


shouldn't you be serving a customer


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> View attachment 52659
> 
> 
> Yep, same old Uber.


Up to their same old shenanigans.


----------



## scott huston (May 23, 2016)

A month of having a tip cup and I see a small increase in tips with my rating staying around the same old 4,8


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Where do you fit a tip cup in your car, so that it will be visible, but not an obstruction or easily stolen?

Uber should send a text to all passengers and have a message prompt in the rider app advising that tips are permissible, and not included in the standard fare. Then send an update to allow in app tipping.

Just burying a change in language deep in their website is weak. If you're already familiar with using the service, you're not checking their website for policy changes.

Oh, and this should be a featured thread.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

tradedate said:


> Where do you fit a tip cup in your car, so that it will be visible, but not an obstruction or easily stolen?


You could always try putting it in the center cupholder in front of the back seat and check and empty it after every trip.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

try google search uber tipping. youll find google now tells them to tip. This is a change from 2 months ago where it said no need to tip.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> You could always try putting it in the center cupholder in front of the back seat and check and empty it after every trip.


I put a Velcro on the bottom of the cup and stick in the centre as well.


----------



## ctb (Jul 1, 2016)

uber needs to put a damn tip thing in the rider app. never understood that. have such a better chance to get something extra from some passengers.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

^ starting point (big gulp size cup w/paper towel base) can add a few folded 1's to make it more realistic.
This is one example of a successful 'framework'. The Pax in the back, at night can see the 'seeded' tip jar, and the variety of bill amounts.
A finished product will have some more singles, folded in various manner along the sides and pushed deeper in.

Never want an empty tip jar. (as long as your are not putting yourself at risk of course)
Pax seeing some dollars in the tip jar influences something called 'social proof'.
Others are doin' it, so it's the right thing to do.
Think about why comedy shows have 'laugh tracks'.

If you drive in a bad neighborhood, or park, can put under seat, or put a hat or paper bag over it.



reg barclay said:


> You could always try putting it in the center cupholder in front of the back seat and check and empty it after every trip.


PS - I'll take an actual picture of a used tip cup tonight when i start my shift


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

LAuberX said:


> View attachment 52659
> 
> 
> Yep, same old Uber.


uber has shown time and time again that it is not a service. i have no respect for my uber pax. just get them home safe. nothing extra. 
always provide service to your lyft pax. lyft is a service. always be friendly and welcoming. treat your lyft pax well and with dignity. this is what makes lyft pax so loyal. it's the service that lyft offers. to all lyft pax... thank you for your tips. we appreciate you.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Keeping the seed money viewable is key. I suggest using a clear cup. I use Velcro to hold cup to my dashboard. simpson has the right idea too.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Gonna start asking for tips before starting the trip. If they balk out, cancel. Especially for the rides that take you to boonies.


I did this last night. A girl wanted me to take her from the airport to BFE. I said just remember tips are not included and must be in cash. She was like huh?
Cancelled.
A min later another passer was going to happiest place on earth. About 35+ miles I said just remember the gratuity must be in cash. The lady handed her phone to her daughter and the daughter said that she has never tipped an Über driver before. I quoted the above article on this thread and mentioned to her that a cab from here is about $120 and you would tip your driver wouldn't you?
So for me to take them for $27 minus Ü cut I would not be doing that unless there was pre agreed upon gratuity to the fare. She cancelled.
Next lady same thing. She told me " oh yea I always tip at least 20% or more."
I said "let's go."
If any other drivers took any of the previous passengers from there and agreed to take them with out a gratuity like I used to, then they certainly left money on the table.


----------



## Scooby4429 (Aug 6, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Uber is only to blame themselves for this. I don't think it's the best idea to have a tip sign or solicit tips, but there's no need for uber to say "there's no need to tip".
> 
> If uber just raised the rates to what they were originally we wouldn't be having this discussion.


Just from my experience, people don't realize they are allowed to tip or they assume the gratuity is included in the fare. I see nothing wrong with giving them a non-verbal option.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

According to Uber policy, Verbal option is fine too. We are independent contractors. Say what you want.


----------

